

How Do You Tell an Uplifting Story About Droids Taking All of Our Jobs? - 1337biz
http://blogs.hbr.org/hbr/mcafee/2012/08/how-do-you-tell-an-uplifting-s.html

======
1337biz
Unfortunately this seems to be more a teaser for his Ted presentation than a
substantial article. Never the less I found the subject highly interesting.

